# Need access to a NYC roof top..Anyone??



## Enem178 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a upcoming project im working on with a model and I need a  rooftop for the shoot. Its going to be a urban shoot so the NYC/N.Jersey  area would be perfect. I havent set a date yet but once I know I have a  location ill nail down the date and of course confirm it with you. The  shoot shouldnt take more that an hour or two. If anyone can help, shoot  me an email at info@kwaltonphotography.com or give me a call at  212.920.0624. Thanks!!


----------



## table1349 (Nov 5, 2010)

If it was me I would find a building or two that looked good with the skyline I wanted, then contact the super. $20 or $30 ought to do it.


----------



## Enem178 (Nov 5, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If it was me I would find a building or two that looked good with the skyline I wanted, then contact the super. $20 or $30 ought to do it.





Yeah that will be my next step! Although I might have to let him stay and watch in addition to the $30!! lol


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 5, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If it was me I would find a building or two that looked good with the skyline I wanted, then contact the super. $20 or $30 ought to do it.


 

Were talking NYC.... $30 won't get you in the front door. Depending on the building, it is the super, doorman and elevator operator that each will smile when it is appropiate.


----------



## Enem178 (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL thats what I was thinking!! lol


----------



## table1349 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah well were not as greedy back here in the mid-west.  Plus we don't have the umh, how should I put this...other guys that want their cut as well.  It's always a shame when a camera falls off the roof especially when it's attached to the photographer, ain't that right Guido?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Enem178 (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone??


----------

